# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Phillips ipc100 βοηθεια για σεταρισμα (καλωδίωση) Τηλεφωνικού κέντρου.

## george_gr8

Καλησπέρα σας,


Είμαι κάτοχος μιας μικρης επιχείρησης και έχω για τηλεφωνικό κέντρο το εν λόγω Phillips ipc 100.
προσπαθώ να βρω πως μπορω να συνδέσω στο τηλεφωνικο κέντρο την κεντρική συσκευη- λόμπι, επίσης "να περάσω" την γραμμή τηλεφωνου μεσα απο το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο καθως δεν γινεται αυτο. λειτουργω μια συσκευη μεμονομένα. 
Ο λόγος που απευθυνομαι εδω στο φόρουμ είναι όχι απο τσιγκουνια να παρω εναν τεχνικο να μου το σεταρει, αλλά με όσους επικοινωνισα κανενας δεν το αναλαμβανε με δικαιολογια "δεν αξιζει να το φτιαξεις" και "δεν θα βρεις ανταλλακτικα" κτλ κτλ. (ισως κ οτι βρισκομαι σε απομακρινσμενη περιοχη να τους αποθαρινει)
το τηλεφωνικό κεντρο λειτουργει καθως όλες οι υπόλοιπες συσκευες έχουν μεταξυ τους επικοινωνια. Το μόνο που εχει συμβει ειναι το οτι δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενη η κεντρικη συσκευση- κονσολα στο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο καθως και επισης ούτε η γραμμη.
Αυτο που θέλω να μου απαντησετε- όποιος γνωριζει- είναι που θα συνδεσω την γραμμη και που την κεντρικη συσκευη τηλεφωνου. μονο αυτες λειπουν απο το κεντρο. Εχω ψαξει σε ότι manual βρηκα, αλλα πουθενα δε μπορεσα να βρω πληροφοριες για τη συνδεσμολογια- καλωδιοση.
Επίσης η συνδεση μου είναι Isdn rural , και λόγω του οτι εχω τηλεφωνικό κεντρο μου εφεραν ενα ρουτερ που μεσω αυτου φευγει η γραμμη για να παει στο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο. δλδ *γραμμη* ->*ρουτερ*->*τηλεφωνικο κεντρο*.

σας παραθετω φωτογραφιες απο το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο 

Ευχαριστω

----------

